# winter doing HIPRs?



## nomosnow (Mar 6, 2013)

Was curious..We are in WA. state and dont usually get severe winter freezing..We, like everyone else, have lately. How do you guys in cold climate areas, midwest, northeast and such places, actually clean the interiors when theres no heat in these places. Our cleaning sprays were freezing on the counter tops..lol


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Use blue windshield washer fluid instead of windex.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

We turn the heat on.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

we use RV Antifreeze 

Good friend (Tom) mopped a floor a few years back and there was a few frozen areas left over on the vinyl flooring..... He left and the Property Inspector came by a couple hours later and slipped and broke his elbow. 

Couldn't really prove how that ice got there..... He contended the inspector probably never wiped the snow off his shoes SINCE the pictures that were provided at the lawsuit discovery process showed snow tracks on the carpets from the front door....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I stay away from cleaning no matter the temperature.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I stay away from cleaning no matter the temperature.


:rockon:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> :rockon:


There is no money in cleaning so until I hire a crew that looks like this I see no benefit to a sales clean.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> There is no money in cleaning so until I hire a crew that looks like this I see no benefit to a sales clean.


If you do that I will volunteer to be the supervisor and take pictures of them BEFORE DURING AND AFTER


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*You save all the rubbing alcohol you find all year*

use it to mix your cleaning solutions,and spray it on freeze prone surfaces, and keep your water use to a minimum on floors, a good dust mop works wonders.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> we use RV Antifreeze ....



I normally do too, but the 6 gallons I left in the back of my truck were all frozen solid during this last storm, and the thermometer next to them was only at -12! 

That scares me. . .I have that stuff in my RV, boat and Waverunners


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

When it comes to RVs, boats and such (my own stuff) , after blowing/draining the lines, I use the pink stuff to push the residual water out, then I blow the rv antifreeze out as well. If nothing is in there then nothing can freeze.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't run RV antifreeze through the water supply lines in my 5th wheel anymore. Don't like the smell it leaves behind. Only air pressure there. I do put a gallon in the galley, grey & black holding tanks after dumping them to keep the gate valves from cracking. 
The boat gets a little introduced into the cooling system, just in case.
This will be the first winter with the Waverunners. I had my BIL do those for me this fall (that's his line of work). Seems simple enough, but there is antifreeze left in the cooling ports. Hope they are OK after seeing the way it froze in the jug.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

That gorgeous lady will certainly warm the room up...however, a 7 gallon propane tank and a 19.95 heater will be far more economically feasible in the long run...probably save a relationship or two also...:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------

